# Powermac G4



## -oldmac- (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Un powermac G4 350 Mhz 6 Go HD 64 Mo de ram avec clavier et écran à 50&#8364; ça vaut le coup ? (pas de système installé)

PS : Modèle AGP


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Interessant pour les bricoleurs qui en le désossant en récupereraient des pieces détachées

s ce n'est pas dans cette optique  passe ton chemin

et je dirai
de toutes facons passe ton chemin 

- un mac proposé  SANS les supports d'install est d'emblée suspect


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> - un mac proposé  SANS les supports d'install est d'emblée suspect



Nan, faut pas pousser, pas à cet âge là, surtout si c'est une machine qui a tourné en entreprise, où les CD/DVD d'install ont une durée de vie avant perte assez limitée.

Par contre, un PM G4 avec 64 Mo de Ram, ça, c'est pas bien, même pour OS 9.2.2, faudrait au moins qu'il ait le double !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, faut pas pousser, pas à cet âge là, surtout si c'est une machine qui a tourné en entreprise, où les CD/DVD d'install ont une durée de vie avant perte assez limitée.


et alors ?
certes cela arrive mais il n'empêche que c'est au minimum un mauvais signe
 de négligence par exemple 

et comme on n'arrête pas de le répeter , toi y compris , un mac SANS ses cd c'est un mac incomplet
( pas  d' OS, pas d'apple hardware test )

et pas d'AHT sur un achat d'occaze c'est  pas malin du tout

et c'est sans oublier le cas annexe : machine volée


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et alors ?
> certes cela arrive mais il n'empêche que c'est au minimum un mauvais signe
> de négligence par exemple
> 
> ...



Le PM G4 peut certes être volé, mais ça reste quand même assez rare. 350 Mhz, ce sont les tout premiers, avec la carte mère Yosemite (celle de PM G3 blanc/bleu), donc pas d'Apple Hardware test pour cette machine de toute façon, et près de 10 ans d'âge, s'il a été volé, ça doit pas être récent.

Pour le mauvais signe, pas nécessairement, en entreprise, le Mac est sur le bureau de l'utilisateur, et les disques d'install dans l'armoire d'un quelconque directeur informatique, puis dans les cartons lorsque la société déménage, et souvent à l'arrivée : "qu'est-ce que c'est que ces vieux CD ? Les Mac ont été donnés à des membres du personnel il y a deux ans, allez hop : poubelle !". J'ai connu ça lorsque j'étais responsable informatique aux AGF (oui, à l'époque, il y avait des Mac aux AGF ) !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

je ne sais pas si tu le fais exprès ou pas
ca n'a rien à voir avec tel ou tel modèle ou tel ou tel contexte de non préservation des supports

un mac sans les supports n'est pas complet
Point barre


----------



## claude72 (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> un mac sans les supports n'est pas complet


Oui, certes, et alors ? ça ne l'empêche pas de fonctionner ! surtout que l'OS livré avec le Mac est largement obsolète : avec un G4 AGP, ça devait être un 8.6 modifié... donc il vaut mieux se trouver un OS 9 d'occase !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

en meme temps, le poster a un 7300... ca ne peut etre que mieux 

je rejoint pascal (l'autre :rateau qu'avec un mac de cet age...

on m'a donné un mac (QS 2002) dans sa boite (si si) avec les polystyrene, et tout (et un ecran... 21" (dur a voler hein? )) sans les CDs. Pourtant, la personne qui me l'a donné, c'est sa societé, il a plusieurs vieilles machines chez lui, et je n'ai pas eu les CDs.
Apres, je me suis debrouillé , et il tourne sur Leopard Server (@p4f: la version n'est ni volée, ni achetée, et elle a tout ce qu'il y a de plus legale)

Alors, les machines d'entreprise... 

(foutu saf', ctrl+s ne fonctionne plus )


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en meme temps, le poster a un 7300... ca ne peut etre que mieux



Ça, c'est clair, même boosté avec un G3/233, le G4/350 ne peut qu'améliorer les choses, et pour 50 &#8364; !

D'ailleurs même l'argument de l'Apple Hardware Test manquant ne tient pas, puisque sur ce modèle il est "not supported" 

Reste le problème de la Ram, 64 Mo, c'est franchement étriqué ! Mais bon, une barrette de PC100 ou de PC133, ça peut encore se trouver !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

encore une fois , sans doute la derniere


> ca n'a rien à voir avec tel ou tel modèle ou tel ou tel contexte de non préservation des supports


je dois le dire en volapuk?


et il y a ca aussi , que tu sais etre exact tu le dis toi même dans divers fils



> un mac sans les supports n'est pas complet
> Point barre


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> encore une fois , sans doute la derniere
> 
> je dois le dire en volapuk?
> 
> ...



Alors toi, quand tu fais semblant de pas comprendre 

Lorsque je le dis, je parles du "marché de l'occasion", marché constitué de machines aptes à assumer, dans des conditions à peine moins bonnes, les mêmes services qu'une machine neuve, et en outre, négociées à un prix qui, bien que raisonnable, n'en constitue pas moins un investissement conséquent.

Là, nous sommes ailleurs, sur un marché qui s'apparente plus à la "chine" qu'au commerce classique, nous sommes dans du "dix ans d'âge", ce qui relève, pour l'informatique, du domaine de l'antiquité. du 7300 au G4, il passe du néolithique à l'âge du bronze, et quand on découvre un outil ou une arme de cette époque, il est quand même assez rare que le manche en bois ait été conservé, ben pour les ordis, c'est pareil, les disques d'origine, qui ne servent généralement plus depuis des années en raison des multiples mises à jour système effectuées, se perdent en raison de leur manque d'intérêt, et souvent, partent à la benne quelques années après, lorsque le directeur informatique fait du rangement dans ses armoires, et balance ces vieux disques correspondant à des machines qu'il a déstocké trois ans plus tôt.

Donc, pour résumer : un Mac de 10 ans d'âge à 50  pas complet ? S'il peut rendre service, on en a rien à faire, on le prend quand même ! :hein:


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Août 2008)

Bon je l'ai achéte 25&#8364; du cout (sans l'écran et y avait pas de disque dur) j'y ai mis 640 Mo de ram (à l'origine 128 pas 64) et installé Panther et bientôt Tiger

Bon &#8230; N'insistons pas sur les détails

Sinon c'es un Sawtooth avec le port AGP pas le Yosemite (sinon je l'aurai pas achété) et arrété quoi maintenant j'ai réèlement Switché. Ma machine n'est pas non plus une antiquité  (d'ailieurs Panther tourne très bien) par rapport au 7300 oui il ne faut plu attendre 8 minutes avant d'arriver sur le bureau ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2008)

Moi, je serais toi, je m'en tiendrais à Panther, la 10.3.9 est compatible avec la plupart des logiciels actuels, et Tiger est bien plus lourd à tirer pour une petite config à 350 Mhz


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Août 2008)

Bon je vais quand mêm (c'est pa pour vous contredire mais je vient d'avoir un Mac capable de faire tourner Tiger ) donc je vais quand même essayer au pire je remétrais Panther.

Je vous dirais si Tiger est plus rapide au pas


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon bah Tiger est un peut plus rapide au démarrage mais un peu plus lent pour ouvril les applis. Par contre la version de Saffari 3.2.1 est bien mieux que le Saffari de Panther 1.2.1, il est plus réaxctif et charge les page plus rapidement et sans problème. Bon par contre pour youtube c'est pas la joie ... ça rame ! mêm en petit écran


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2008)

c'est flash qui veut ca... et meme sur un machine correcte (MPB) ca peut occasionner des lenteurs


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2008)

On est pas tous d'accord là-dessus, mais X.3, s'il est plus lent (c'est relatif) au démarrage est bien plus réactif en utilisation, quand on a suffisamment de Ram.
As-tu essayé la dernière version de Firefox pour Youtube ? Ainsi que les dernières version des plug-in ? Je pense à Flip4Mac, je ne me souviens pas si Perian tourne sous X.3.


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2008)

perian existait sous 10.3, mais ca a été retiré... ca instable (et puis les machines faisant tourner 10.3, sont des machines peu puissante car sinon tu mets Tiger ou plus)


----------



## angelo95 (5 Septembre 2008)

moi j'en ai trouvé un exactement comme ca dans la rue il y a une semaine lol


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Septembre 2008)

Heu non vraiment Tiger est plus réactif même à l'utilisation (bon c'est sur Safari doit mêtre 1 seconde de plus à s'ouvrir mias bon ...).

Non Perian n'existe plus sous X.3

Sinon j'ai essayé Firefox 2.0.12 et 3.0.1 et les vidéos youube ram toujours ...

Whaou ! Un G4 dans la rue, tu en as de la chance !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Ah, les G4, c'était quant même quelque chose On vient de balancer les derniers dans mon école, remplacés par les iMac core 2 duo, mais j'ai encore la nostalgie de ces machines robustes qui avalaient Adobe CS2 sans problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Heu non vraiment Tiger est plus réactif même à l'utilisation (bon c'est sur Safari doit mêtre 1 seconde de plus à s'ouvrir mias bon ...).
> 
> Non Perian n'existe plus sous X.3
> 
> ...



Ça, ça contredit les tests que j'ai fait du temps de mon iMac G4 (à 700 Mhz), doté de 512 mo de Ram : à l'époque, les applis s'ouvraient plus vite que sous 10.3.9, mais étaient plus lentes ensuite (Ma macro Excel de test sous Excel 2004 prenait en moyenne 1 seconde et demi de plus pour s'exécuter, soit environ 5% plus lent sous Tiger (à l'époque, c'était le 10.4.4 si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Je regrette de ne plus avoir de Mac avec 10.3 et 10.4 sous la main pour tester, aujourd'hui, pour savoir si la 10.4.11 est vraiment plus rapide que la 10.3.9 mon PM G4 est sous Tiger et Leopard, et je me vois mal installer Tiger sur mon WallStreet 266 (ça a déjà pas été simple de lui faire accepter Panther :sick.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon je peut avoué que safarie mais 1.25 secondes de plus sous tiger ... mais une fois lancer c'est plus réactif est la ram est moi gérer pour excel 2004 je vais faire des test.


----------



## Vivid (12 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah, les G4, c'était quant même quelque chose On vient de balancer les derniers dans mon école, remplacés par les iMac core 2 duo, mais j'ai encore la nostalgie de ces machines robustes qui avalaient Adobe CS2 sans problème



ou ca! ou ca!!! :love:


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2008)

à Rennes, en Bretagne


----------



## Vivid (17 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> à Rennes, en Bretagne



un peu loin


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Septembre 2008)

Mais moi j'habite à rennes j'en veut bien un autre G4 il sont ou ? c'est quelle école qui à ausé jetter un mac grrr ....


----------

